
What if Microsoft had invented Android? - praveenscience
https://www.zdnet.com/article/what-if-microsoft-had-invented-android/
======
PaulHoule
They probably wouldn't have won the lawsuits with Oracle, but maybe they could
have used .NET and not have to rip off Java.

~~~
bediger4000
"rip off Java" \- you do know where C# came from, right? Microsoft mated Java
with something during the dark of the moon, and C# was the unholy offspring.
Seriously, C# was a near close of Java, because Sun sued Microsoft over
compatibility:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish)
. - See the Examples section.

